# tagline



## Etcetera

Ciàu,

A tagline is a slogan used, for example, in advertising and movies. If we're speaking about advertising, the Russian equivalent can be easily found (it's слоган, of course). But who can "tagline" be translated into Russian if we're speaking about movies? Девиз maybe?

I'm looking forward to your suggestions.


----------



## Maroseika

Etcetera said:


> Ciàu,
> 
> A tagline is a slogan used, for example, in advertising and movies. If we're speaking about advertising, the Russian equivalent can be easily found (it's слоган, of course). But who can "tagline" be translated into Russian if we're speaking about movies? Девиз maybe?
> 
> I'm looking forward to your suggestions.


Could you please clarify what kind of advertizing in movies you are talking about?


----------



## Etcetera

Was I talking about _advertising in movies_?
A tagline in a movie is a phrase which you can see, for example, on the posters. For instance, the famous opening phrase of Star Wars: "A long time ago in a galalxy far, far away..."


----------



## Q-cumber

WiKi suggests "теглайн".

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Теглайн


----------



## Etcetera

I don't think тэглайн would be suitable in my course-paper - since it's subject is far different from "Recent borrowings from English into Russian".


----------



## Crescent

Etcetera said:


> I don't think тэглайн would be suitable in my course-paper - since it's subject is far different from "Recent borrowings from English into Russian".


 

Hhm, yes, I do see your problem.  It's a shame that so many words are stolen from the English language and little by little, we keep forgetting our own. 

Just as a very crazy guess, would _''зацепка''_ work by any chance? (I'm not even sure if that word exists!   But hey - if the English can invent words at the flick of a magic wand, why can't we? )


----------



## Etcetera

The word зацепка does exist in Russian, but it has a very different meaning from the one I need (it means something like a clue, for example, in a case being investigated by police).


----------



## Q-cumber

*Etcetera*

Девиз ("выраженная короткой фразой основная идея..."), пожалуй, подойдёт. "Девиз фильма" будет звучать немного непривычно, но достаточно корректно.


----------



## Etcetera

В любом случае - это, похоже, лучший из возможных вариантов.


----------



## coup de hache

Etcetera said:


> I don't think тэглайн would be suitable in my course-paper - since it's subject is far different from "Recent borrowings from English into Russian".


 
Hi, I happen to be a Russian working in advertising, and the sad truth is that we use too many anglicisms like "дедлайн", "консьюмер" и т.д., when those could easily be avoided. But in this case an anglicism seems to be if not welcome, at least universally admitted, because it describes a thing which does not have an analogue in Russian reality, a barbarism like "geisha" or "voodoo".

So the appropriate translation would be "таглайн" as we can see from this quote:

"Блокбастер Первого канала также взял призы в категориях "Лучший Интернет-Сайт", "Лучший Ки-арт" и "Лучший Трейлер". Лучшим *таглайном* назван слоган фильма "Питер FM" - "Это не радио – это кино". А лучший спот (телевизионный ролик) по мнению Экспертного Совета Премии, был создан к фильму Павла Лунгина *"*Остров". Специальный приз от журнала "Индустрия рекламы" получил также единственный в конкурсе мультфильм *"*Добрыня Никитич и Змей Горыныч", который был заявлен для участия во всех шести конкурсных номинациях, но в итоге не взял ни одной."

IMHO, it'll only make your course-paper look better. 

good luck,

cdh


----------



## Kolan

Etcetera said:


> В любом случае - это, похоже, лучший из возможных вариантов.


По смыслу, _tagline_ - не совсем _девиз_, хотя и предшествует фильму. Почему бы не _эпиграф в строчку_? А если хочется непременно в одно слово, то и просто _*эпиграф*_.


----------



## coup de hache

Kolan said:


> По смыслу, _tagline_ - не совсем _девиз_, хотя и предшествует фильму. Почему бы не _эпиграф в строчку_? А если хочется непременно в одно слово, то и просто _*эпиграф*_.


 
По смыслу и сути, "эпиграф" ближе всего. Но в рекламной среде используется "таглайн", поэтому - к чему изобретать скороног?


----------



## Kolan

coup de hache said:


> По смыслу и сути, "эпиграф" ближе всего. Но в рекламной среде используется "таглайн"


Это ужасно. Но эпиграф - это не скороног, это - написанное поверх, надпись. *Строчный эпиграф*, это нормально звучит, по-русски.


----------



## coup de hache

Тогда уж проще использовать общепризнанный термин "слоган", разновидностью которого и является "таглайн". Я вовсе не выступаю за повальное внедрение англицизмов, но слово "эпиграф" в данном контексте из-за своих литературных коннотаций будет вносить путаницу


----------



## Kolan

coup de hache said:


> Тогда уж проще использовать общепризнанный термин "слоган", разновидностью которого и является "таглайн". Я вовсе не выступаю за повальное внедрение англицизмов, но слово "эпиграф" в данном контексте из-за своих литературных коннотаций будет вносить путаницу


Да уж, не разобрать... Это или лень поискать в родном языке, или поверхностное образование кинематографистов.

Французский в Квебеке испытывает гораздо большее давление (американского) английского, но, всё-таки, засоряется меньше, чем _великий и могучий_.


----------



## coup de hache

Kolan said:


> *Строчный эпиграф*, это нормально звучит, по-русски.


 
И кстати, почему *строчный*? Потому что в одну строку? Но существует масса таглайнов и двухстрочных, и трех, например, у Blood Diamond:

Truth
Fortune
Freedom
It will cost you everything


----------



## Kolan

coup de hache said:


> И кстати, почему *строчный*? Потому что в одну строку? Но существует масса таглайнов и двухстрочных, и трех, например, у Blood Diamond:


Line = строка, вот и _строчный_. А сколько всего строк, какая разница? Идея состоит _tagline_ в том, что графически он вытянут вдоль экрана, вот и _строчка_ тоже.


----------



## Etcetera

Hi coup de hache,



coup de hache said:


> IMHO, it'll only make your course-paper look better.



I explained why I don't feel like using тэглайн in my post #5. I'm not writing about the language of advertising, loanwords from English or language in general. 
Эпиграф has too different a meaning; besides, it's something very different from a tagline. For example, I think most of view have seen _Gone Wwith the Wind _and can remember the opening text (ending with the words "A whole civilization gone with the wind). That's what I would call эпиграф. 
As for слоган, it's too widely used in advertising and besides, I don't like this word. 
So, I'll use девиз. Thank you all.


----------

